# Cable modem...squeezing more performance out of it...



## evol200 (Nov 24, 2008)

you might also unplug your modem when your not using it. I had a Best Data Modem, after each night or when not in use, unplugging it would also prolong life. I got 2yrs. 2 months of life out of it, people were surprised because from what they told me Best Data would only last only after 1 year.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

evol200 said:


> you might also unplug your modem when your not using it. I had a Best Data Modem, after each night or when not in use, unplugging it would also prolong life. I got 2yrs. 2 months of life out of it, people were surprised because from what they told me Best Data would only last only after 1 year.


I do that, I always unplug all of my equipment when I go on vacations. Its a good idea...in summer, we get a lot of power outages and overvoltages.

Those modems get very hot! 

I also read on a forum where the guy replaced all of the capacitors in the modem for higher quality ones, he found that his ping lowered and he lost less packets.


----------



## evol200 (Nov 24, 2008)

interesting, I'll have to look that up sometime. For modems in general to have a life expectancy of a few years does raise a few questions. This is a really good post you made.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

evol200 said:


> interesting, I'll have to look that up sometime. For modems in general to have a life expectancy of a few years does raise a few questions. This is a really good post you made.



I found the thread about the caps.

http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=479&extra=page=1

Modems can last a long time, but once the docsis specification changes for your isp...you need a new modem. Thanks


----------

